# ISTJ Si Te Fi Ne prone to forgetfulness?



## capgunMatt (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi.

Just wondering if I have some issues with memorisation. People will tell me something that we did, and I don't remember it at all, and when I do think about it after all the detail they can give it feels almost like I am imagining it instead of remembering it.

I wonder if this is a problem I have personally, or if it is due to -perhaps- being inside my head a lot of the time thinking about concepts and drawing connections, and not thinking about the people or space around me (unless it is relevant to the concepts that I am thinking about)?

In 'important' areas of my life, my memory is good. For example, I could tell you fine details about different things that I am interested in that I read once. I have a visual memory and an attention to detail. I can keep many numbers and ideas in my head simultaneously, however am chronically bad with names unless I make a constant deliberate effort to remember them.

I don't know if this is attributable to thinkers, or whatever, I'm quite new to the cognitive functions, so I mentioned my MB type and functions in the thread title to be most helpful.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

capgunMatt said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just wondering if I have some issues with memorisation. People will tell me something that we did, and I don't remember it at all, and when I do think about it after all the detail they can give it feels almost like I am imagining it instead of remembering it.
> 
> I wonder if this is a problem I have personally, or if it is due to -perhaps- being inside my head a lot of the time thinking about concepts and drawing connections, and not thinking about the people or space around me (unless it is relevant to the concepts that I am thinking about)?


Just a thought... this sounds Ni dom. Do you think you might relate to an INTJ? They have auxiliary Te and tertiary Fi just like an ISTJ.


----------



## capgunMatt (Dec 14, 2016)

yes, Of all the two letter choices, S/N is the closest for me, at a 11:9 ratio (when I did the Keirsey). Only after watching lots of youtube and reading online was I comfortable saying that I am a ISTJ, but INTJ is something I can totally relate to.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

capgunMatt said:


> Just wondering if I have some issues with memorisation. People will tell me something that we did, and I don't remember it at all, and when I do think about it after all the detail they can give it feels almost like I am imagining it instead of remembering it.


That doesn't mean your memory is bad. It just means you have different memory priorities to them.



capgunMatt said:


> In 'important' areas of my life, my memory is good. For example, I could tell you fine details about different things that I am interested in that I read once. I have a visual memory and an attention to detail. I can keep many numbers and ideas in my head simultaneously, however am chronically bad with names unless I make a constant deliberate effort to remember them.


Precisely as I said above. Your memory isn't bad at all. You just prefer to remember different things.



capgunMatt said:


> I wonder if this is a problem I have personally, or if it is due to -perhaps- being inside my head a lot of the time thinking about concepts and drawing connections


This part suggests that your Ne may not be inferior.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

capgunMatt said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just wondering if I have some issues with memorisation. People will tell me something that we did, and I don't remember it at all, and when I do think about it after all the detail they can give it feels almost like I am imagining it instead of remembering it.


Do they tell you about instances where you've been an active participator in the events, the doer of something, and you don't remember it, or you've been just sort of around when it happened? If the former, seems like memory issues. If the latter, it's normal. You can't remember _everything_. It doesn't concern things we do on autopilot, of course. These ones we usually aren't used to have recollection of by default. Imagining instead of remembering is a normal brain response if someone can't remember something. I wonder if many of my childhood memories aren't made up, as the further events in time, the less detailed they become, and I seem to change them a bit every time they are recalled.



> I wonder if this is a problem I have personally, or if it is due to -perhaps- being inside my head a lot of the time thinking about concepts and drawing connections, and not thinking about the people or space around me (unless it is relevant to the concepts that I am thinking about)?


Despite people claiming being good at multitasking, evidence shows otherwise and effective concentration is usually achieved on one task at a time only. So, sure, the best you'd remember things you concentrate on, and attention focus is universally on things brain finds interesting or important for one reason or another.



> In 'important' areas of my life, my memory is good. For example, I could tell you fine details about different things that I am interested in that I read once. I have a visual memory and an attention to detail. I can keep many numbers and ideas in my head simultaneously, however am chronically bad with names unless I make a constant deliberate effort to remember them.
> 
> I don't know if this is attributable to thinkers, or whatever, I'm quite new to the cognitive functions, so I mentioned my MB type and functions in the thread title to be most helpful.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Remembering what is interesting and stuff you spent most time thinking about is what most people remember. 

I'm bad at names too, unless they are interesting in some way. Like, I can remember many people by their nicknames on this forum, because they are pretty unique, but struggle with remembering names IRL, 'cause they are rather similar to each other.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

We all remember what is important to us, so unless a concerted effort is made, most of us struggle to remember names and other details.

Based on what you've shared, I would be looking at INTP, ISTP, INFP, or INTJ as strong possibilities. I would also take a look at ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ, and ENFJ. While I'm not going to say that you are/aren't a particular type, it does seem unlikely that you are a XSTJ.

HTH


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

ISTx seems possible, leaning more towards istp


----------



## capgunMatt (Dec 14, 2016)

What does it mean when people say ISTx? is that just shorthand for ISTJ or ISTP (in equal measure)?

I am definitely introverted, so I am confused by the last post saying to look at ESTJ... etc.

From the first time I started to know about the MBTI types, I thought I was an INTJ or an INTP.... I was 18 then. But at this very moment, 11 years later, and having had a psychologist test me, he says that I am ISTJ. After that, I have been researching it and it seems to fit, mind you, as I said elsewhere, the closest correlation is the S/N. I'm pretty happy to say I'm an ISTJ, not that I care to be ISTJ for any particular reason, just that, having spent some time reading it, and reading other types, ISTJ seems the most accurate. That in mind, I am able to take it for what it is.... not a hard science. For example, my current job forces me to pretend to be extroverted a lot, which really drains me.

I do really appreciate your feedback, I only say all this so that you can see my thinking at this time. I am completely willing to learn and adapt my type if I have it wrong.


----------



## Ms ISTJ (Nov 16, 2015)

In the title, I see that you used the cognitive functions (Si, Te, Fi, Ne). However, have you really looked into what these functions mean? 

In my experience, typing by the Mbti "dichotomies" (ie. Introvert vs Extrovert, Sensor vs Intuitive) is a lot less accurate and a lot more fraught with stereotypes. On the other hand, typing by the Mbti functions (Si-Ne, Te-Fi, etc.) provides a much deeper, more reliable understanding of someone's true type.

If you want a great explanation of the functions, I'd highly recommend reading the descriptions  by Funky Mbti in Fiction.

From what you've said, I have a hard time imagining you're a Si-dom.

I'm a Si-dom, and while I *certainly* don't have anything close to a photographic memory, I have a *very* good mind for details. The way I imagine my Si is that it's a huge database of information, like a personal internet. Everything I've experienced or heard about is stored somewhere in my brain, and all that information is cross-linked together. Hearing about thing X automatically triggers my brain to reference all the other times I've encountered thing X, even if said encounter was not a first-hand encounter, but just a time I'd read about thing X.

Another way that Si manifests:
Since everyone in my immediate family is a Si-dom (ISTJ) or Si-aux (ESFJ), we use Si all the time. One way that this manifests is in quotes. We quote movies, books, and shared experiences _all the time!_ Even if a situation is only remotely related, chances are, one of us will think of a quote that sort-of applies, making the rest of us laugh, or at least smile. It's like having an endless supply of inside jokes. 

Based on what you've written, *I highly, highly doubt you're a Si-dom*. Dom-Si is all about information, details, and referencing related information.

(I just realized that you might not know what "dom" and "aux" are. Let me explain:
"Dom" stands for "dominant function." An ISTJ and ISFJ both have Si as their dominant function. It's the function that you eat, sleep, and breathe.
"Aux" stands for "auxiliary function." An ISTJ has Te as their auxiliary function, while an ISFJ has Fe as their aux. It's a function that supports your dominant, and it's usually very strong.
There's also "tert," which stands for "tertiary function." It is the opposite reciprocal, if you will, of your auxiliary function. It's the Fi to ISTJ's Te or the Ti to ISFJ's Fe. This function is usually a bit childish, but it's frequently called on when you need to de-stress.
Finally, there's "inf," which stands for "inferior function." It is the opposite reciprocal of your dominant function. For ISTJs and ISFJs, it's Ne. This is where things get really interesting. Allow me to liken it to Elsa's ice powers. You definitely have access to it, but it often gets out of your control. Therefore, you can repress it and ignore it--or overuse it and have it blow up in your face. Despite this, my inf-Ne still has a special place in my heart. It's kind of like the person who annoys you so much, but you still have this big, impractical crush on them. That's how it is with my inf-Ne, anyway.)

Hope this helped! Again, *I highly recommend you read Funky Mbti's descriptions of the functions, especially Si and Ne*. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

capgunMatt said:


> What does it mean when people say ISTx? is that just shorthand for ISTJ or ISTP (in equal measure)?
> 
> I am definitely introverted, so I am confused by the last post saying to look at ESTJ... etc.
> 
> ...


Normally you wouldn't get this many people suggesting alternate types if people believed you were typed correctly. We're only trying to point out that going by the information you've provided, Si dom doesn't seem likely. 

If you think you're introverted and a thinker, then INTJ and INTP are good options as I think you're an intuitive. The reason I suggested INTJ is because I hoped you were correct about your T and F functions - Te and Fi. This is because you relate to an ISTJ - if for example you used Fe instead of Fi, you wouldn't relate to an ISTJ (if you really understood the cognitive functions).

Si takes in situational details - the kind of thing you didn't seem to pay attention to. You paid attention to connections and said it in such a way that shows intuition (Ni or Ne). The reason I said Ni is that you're 'in your head' and 'not thinking about the people or space' - unless it's relevant. 'Almost imagining it' sounds Ni too (doesn't seem Si - if an Si dom doesn't remember experiencing something they'd probably flat out reject the claim) but nothing solid to go from.

So, INTJ (Ni-Te-Fi-Se) and INTP (Ti-Ne-Si-Fe) are real contenders for you. 

Ni and Ne are different, Si and Se, Ti and Te, Fi and Fe.

ISTx means 'you could be an ISTJ or ISTP' - not that there's equal measure as such, just that you could pick one out of the two. [Just to clarify, I don't think you're an ISTx, I'm just answering your question.]


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

capgunMatt said:


> What does it mean when people say ISTx? is that just shorthand for ISTJ or ISTP (in equal measure)?


Yes it meant ISTJ or ISTP.

Reason's I lean toward ISTP that so far you don't seem like a Te user more of a Ti and more Se than Si.
You don't seem like a Ni Dom you seem like a Sensor, but if your fine with ISTJ then that's cool. 


As far as your question Cognitive Functions play a role in how or what people remember. A Dominate of each Function will remember things differently according to the Function and each Type will do the same.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Even though Si is _constantly_ linked to memory, functions actually have nothing to do with memory. NJs and SPs for one, don't even have Si on their function stack, so by that logic, they would be human goldfish. 

I went for gas yesterday, told the cashier to charge me for a gallon of windshield washer, which you take on your way out of the store. I get home to fill it up and to my horror, realize that I.........never even took the freakin' gallon on my way out. :/ (5 bucks wasted)

This is actually not the first time it's happened to me and as a Si-Dom, most people would think it's weird. 

But my first thought was _''Oh for f**'s sakes! I did this last year too when I stopped at that (very specific) gas station'_'. Now THAT is Si. It remembers vividly an incident when a similar one occurs. 

Although that DOES sound like memory, it's actually comparing a past experience to a present one. Memory is simply.....remembering something. Nothing to do with types or function.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Stevester said:


> I went for gas yesterday, told the cashier to charge me for a gallon of windshield washer, which you take on your way out of the store. I get home to fill it up and to my horror, realize that I.........never even took the freakin' gallon on my way out. :/ (5 bucks wasted)
> 
> This is actually not the first time it's happened to me and as a Si-Dom, most people would think it's weird.
> 
> But my first thought was _''Oh for f**'s sakes! I did this last year too when I stopped at that (very specific) gas station'_'. Now THAT is Si. It remembers vividly an incident when a similar one occurs.


 @capgunMatt This is an example of what I wrote previously


----------



## Little Gum (Mar 20, 2016)

This sounds like my mother - she does not care about remembering things that she considers stupid or ridiculous and that are not related to day-to-day activities that bring money.


----------

